# Spring Warrior, FL fishing report



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Got to fish on 4/25/2016 down in the flats of FLA. The boat motor finally cooperated and myself and 2 buddies fished from 730-1400 and ended up with 6 reds and 5 trout in the box. We landed 10 reds for the day, with one 30" stud that had to go back. All the reds were tight to the oyster bars and fell victim to chatterbaits or a gold spoon. Had about 20-25 trout for the day (mostly shorts) and all were caught on bottom bounced grubs. Had a mixed bag of other "trash fish"......puffers, sail cats, hard heads, lizardfish, ladyfish and lots of pinfish.


----------

